# lower module trackplan - harsh criticue and advice welcome



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

having track planning software its nice and all but it still doesn't give the exact feeling of the outcome. so after several attempts with anyrail i decided to just get down there and doodle around with actual track. spent several hours and my mind is boiling - i think i officially hit the over planning faze. 
so if you feel like, take a look and leave your 0.02$ or 1M$ worth. rip this to shreds if you feel so, ideas and suggestions are welcome.


below is the main 4x7 of my layout. notice a turnout under the bridge in lower left corner. diverging path completes the curve, while the straight through leads to the module - a 11 inches by 7 feet long (can be partially seen here). additional length (~2 feet) can be added for transfer table or temp addition but main lenght dimension is limited by the storage place for this module.












current operation idea of the module is a pier for barges loading and unloading coal, sand, limestone to service a cement plant (and perhaps grain and gravel). and perhaps have industry or 2 in the backside (either cut off front or even simply drawn) loading boxcars and/or tank cars. here is what i came up , notes of operation are included as i see it. 











lowest/closes line is where goods are loaded to/from the barge. long enough to clear 6 bethgons or 8 acf-2970 covered hoppers (verified). engine can leave via runaround (even without extension). stub at the end of runaround track also serves an industry. 3rd track serving other building/buildings s but can be omitted. notice the very first turnout is a curved one (peco setrack) to maximise which was verified workable by even dash8 engine (after all it is a low speed zone). 
main wekness is short lead after the curved turnout. switcher will need to foul the main when disconnecting cars from the back of train and shoving into stab and spur.












pretty much same thing but with ordinary turnout. cars specified above still fit will need to be positioned precisley to clear the turnouts of runaround. lead seems to be sufficient to work one car.


-------------
from this point, while i'm at it i'm trying out crazy ideas (and that's where i go bananas)...











additional spur as a switch back. i now realize it is unreachable unless switcher brings one car into the module head in.












2 spurs plain.









2 spurs with a switch back. i do realise it is unreachable if the non switchback portion is occupied, but if it is made long enough to hold switcher and 2 cars this can be a puzzle. a wacky one. 



and apotheosis of the evening is this crazy contraption. 4 track quasy yard 













welcome to discuss. 
(3 oclock!  the kid gets up in 3 hours )


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Anton,

The best advice I can offer may not be very helpful, but here goes. It's possible to overthink a layout and obsess over using every square inch, you know? It may be you've passed the point where it's fun and it has become work. Give it a break and get away from it for a while. That allows your subconcious mind to percolate some ideas through. My experience is that I get my head running overtime trying to think things out and get no answer---then I go to sleep or do something else and inspiration has a chance to whisper to me. Best wishes with it, it's an awesome layout!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your not drinking enough hops scotch when you are planning.

Part of your problem is in my signature.

Never Enough Room....

Didn't you make the table on hinges? 
If you add that siding how are you going to pick the table up?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Reck, that's what i said - i realized i am over-thinking it. but its was still fun playing with rails last night (not fun to wake up today...)

Ed, everything is made removable - its a separate module. i see no problem folding the table. as far as room yes, so the question here is about optimal use of available room.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You'll sort it out, Anton. If you want another suggestion, approach it from the wrong perspective. By that, I mean do some mental doodling about something you don't plan to put in there. Right now, you're totally engrossed with switches and sidings; give it a break. Take the same area and, in your mind, think of how you could turn it into the rail siding for a U-Boat pen or a line passing through an ostrich farm. Planning that might let some good ideas percolate through and lead to an inspired use of the space.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Anton, 

My harshest criticism is that I really like the flow of your layout. 
If it was me, I'd hook up some power and try actually running various switching arrangements to find out if I'd like the way they operate. 

If any part of the planning process isn't fun... 

...just take a break and come back to it when it is. 

Greg


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Amen to that, Greg!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Malcolm Muggeridge once said: The problem with modern man is that he has been educated into imbecility.
Hook up some track, temporarily fasten it down with a dab of glue, and then play with it for a week or so. See how it flows. If something needs to be changed, it will become clear to you.
Remember: This is *FUN!!!*


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

I personally like the look and functionality 4 track quasy yard. Gives you lots of room to leave rolling stock, locos etc.

And i'll take on of those Blue Moons i see haha!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In the "4-track quasi yard", I'd envision that some slight vertical elevation difference between the spurs would add depth and interest to the layout (i.e., slight sculpting of the foam). Didn't Choo Choo or Shaygetz discuss at one point that some vertical offset and slight slope was typical of real RR spurs?

I know you have a book that discusses real RR track / yard layouts in depth.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys


----------

